# What do you miss in Spain



## Missty (Jul 12, 2007)

Just doing a little research and I would like to know what you want to buy, but can't find it in your area or Spain or anywhere. 

Tell me about something really neat, clever or effective, that you have or haven't found. Or something that you have an idea to invent or at least you think someone else should invent it.

What do you think of the following list? Have you found these items would you use them if you did.


Elegant plastic glasses etc for outside use
Hanging baskets, or plants in exciting or different containers
Specialist teas shop
Teashop selling teapots, mugs, tea caddies everything associated with tea
Scones and cream cakes with real fresh cream
Electric plugs with a safety switch or easy pull handle
Bathmat in the shape of your bath cubicle

Would you like to see water bottles and groceries delivered to the door.

Why is it that Spain loves coffee but there seems to be a serious lack of specialist coffee shops (like Starbucks). Wouldn't something like Iced coffee, Mocha Chino, Chocolatte etc go down a treat.

Maybe you cant find second hand, reasonable priced furniture, or a jewellery box that can actually fit your fashion jewellery in.

Tell me what you think?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Missty said:


> Just doing a little research and I would like to know what you want to buy, but can't find it in your area or Spain or anywhere.
> 
> Tell me about something really neat, clever or effective, that you have or haven't found. Or something that you have an idea to invent or at least you think someone else should invent it.
> 
> ...


The only thing I miss that I find it difficult to get is proper "diet coke"!! No I dont mean "coke light" which is sold everywhere in Spain , I mean english "diet coke"! If you look at the bottles, cans etc, it says "coke light" on the ones you get here. In the UK (and one bar in Benalmedena) it says "diet coke".

It tastes different - and i miss the english DIET COKE!!! The bar in Benalmadena said she could get a carton of cans for me, but I havent been down there since and I'm not sure I could find the bar again!!!

I think that the things on your list can be got from here anyway tho

Jo


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Missty said:


> Just doing a little research and I would like to know what you want to buy, but can't find it in your area or Spain or anywhere.
> 
> Tell me about something really neat, clever or effective, that you have or haven't found. Or something that you have an idea to invent or at least you think someone else should invent it.
> 
> ...


This sounds like research for a business, and if so isn't allowed in the forums
But for what its worth I miss nothing. I can find the eqivelent Spanish product here which is generally cheaper and better quality

Apart from Clotted cream teas (which I guess I can do without) theres nothing that is not readily available here.

And as for the coffee? Well, if you've drunk a good cup of Spanish coffee then you'd probably know why there are a lack of Starbucks around here. A Starbucks coffee comes no where near to Spanish coffee


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Missty said:


> Elegant plastic glasses etc for outside use
> Hanging baskets, or plants in exciting or different containers
> Specialist teas shop
> Teashop selling teapots, mugs, tea caddies everything associated with tea
> ...


Just about everything on that list IS available here - Except maybe the scones - but I don't miss them. Actually I don't think they're really things I'd miss either, but I confess to having "different" tastes.

There is a franchise chain called "THE TEA SHOP" sell bulk teas and teapots etc.

Most garden centres having hanging plants/baskets etc.

Bear in mind that LEGALLY power cables MUST HAVE A MOULDED PLUG ON. But plugs are still sold here in large DIY shops or small ferreterias (as are bathmats) - have seen them with pull loops (I have them on my workshop tools)

Most Spanish Supermarket chains offer home delivery one or two even offer remote shopping. We even COULD have fresh milk deliveries. 

Starbucks is present in the VIPS chain. But the Spanish are fairly conservative and most like their coffee as it is sold in Spanish bars. Iced coffee is available by ordering a "Cafe con Hielo". My wife always drinks it.

What I miss is a decent BRITISH CHEESE selection. I know in expat areas there is more choice - but even so it's pretty poor ime.......


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

chris(madrid) said:


> Just about everything on that list IS available here - Except maybe the scones - but I don't miss them. Actually I don't think they're really things I'd miss either, but I confess to having "different" tastes.


Theres a tea shop in Benalmadena that does scones, with jam and cream - doyleys(sp) and everything apparently!!

Jo


----------



## stepper19 (Jul 9, 2008)

Missty said:


> Just doing a little research and I would like to know what you want to buy, but can't find it in your area or Spain or anywhere.
> 
> Tell me about something really neat, clever or effective, that you have or haven't found. Or something that you have an idea to invent or at least you think someone else should invent it.
> 
> ...



I'll repeat what the other 2 replies say.

You normally can find everything in Spain. When i lived there i still worked in the UK and flew twice a week. I looked into bringing things back that expats couldn't find in Spain, but apart from a potato masher i got for someone, there wasn't anything else anyone asked me to get!!


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

There's also another reason why the Spanish tend not to use STARBUCKS. Who in gods name wants to pay €6 for a coffee. It costs about €1 in most Spanish bars. I'm partial to the odd Frapuchino though - about once every 6 months or so.

Interesting about the potato masher - it's one of the few things we've brought back odd innit!


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

I didn't miss very much from home when I was living in Spain. As Stravinsky says, no need for Starbucks (crap coffee IMO) and most products are as good if not better (hail Mercadona!)

The only gripe I have is finding decent fitting feminine bra's......but we've covered that area before......ahem....


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Just out of interest, I've had some friends staying with me recently and they're English, but retired to the South of France 5 years ago where they cant get many english goods at all. They absolutely loved it here cos they could get all there "English compforts" here - they spent most of their time down in Benalmadena having fish n chips, sunday roasts, british papers, british tv, quiz nites, bingo, conversations in their native language........ Sad pair!!!!! They're now planning to rent a small appartment in Benalmadena for a couple of months in the winter, just so they can have some nostalgia - they dont wanna go back to the UK cos its too cold and depressing!

Jo


----------



## stepper19 (Jul 9, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> I didn't miss very much from home when I was living in Spain. As Stravinsky says, no need for Starbucks (crap coffee IMO) and most products are as good if not better (hail Mercadona!)
> 
> The only gripe I have is finding decent fitting feminine bra's......but we've covered that area before......ahem....


I personally wouldn't mind covering that area again!


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

stepper19 said:


> I personally wouldn't mind covering that area again!


Easy tiger! It's a very complicated subject! Lol

Thank god for M&S Gibraltar!!!


----------



## stepper19 (Jul 9, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> Easy tiger! It's a very complicated subject! Lol
> 
> Thank god for M&S Gibraltar!!!



Sorry! 

There's a Morrisons in Gibralar now isn't there? My friend works for them and said he went out there.


----------



## Missty (Jul 12, 2007)

*Great responses*



jojo said:


> Theres a tea shop in Benalmadena that does scones, with jam and cream - doyleys(sp) and everything apparently!!
> 
> Jo


Thanks so much for your interesting responses. Now that I know where I stand legally, I didn't mean literally anywhere in Spain, I meant what is not very common, not on your doorstep. 

My apologise for not making myself clear, I wasn't planning on opening a Starbuck and if I were, I would hope I could make the coffee a bit better and bit cheaper. 

For example: I can find nice, plastic wine and drinking glasses at a push, but find myself paying 6€ a pop (one glass).

Thanks again for the Bra issue, Diet coke etc, very interesting.

How about the Primark variety, not the shop the style, quality and price asspect?


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

stepper19 said:


> Sorry!
> 
> There's a Morrisons in Gibralar now isn't there? My friend works for them and said he went out there.


Yes there is, I popped in there last year; it felt strange seeing English products again!! Lol


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Missty said:


> Thanks so much for your interesting responses. Now that I know where I stand legally, I didn't mean literally anywhere in Spain, I meant what is not very common, not on your doorstep.
> 
> My apologise for not making myself clear, I wasn't planning on opening a Starbuck and if I were, I would hope I could make the coffee a bit better and bit cheaper.
> 
> ...


I'm afraid I find Primarks quality very poor compared to M&S. Prices are good but when a girl needs a GOOD supportive bra thats also feminine and not looking like a hammock, M&S wins everytime!


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Missty said:


> I meant what is not very common, not on your doorstep.


Missty. Here, where I work (in the middle of the Madrid mountains) basically it is difficult at times to find ANYTHING - even simple SPANISH things. 

Where I live is easier - but basically 10miles away from home we have a choice of shopping options (incl Mercadona, LIDL and Carrefour) plus far more small specialist shops. Even IKEA is close-ish (though IKEA is substantially worse quality now than i was when I discovered them in Germany - a long time ago).

About the only thing we buy locally (our village/town) is meat - and because it's excellent. One thing is though that Spanish butchers cut meat differently. I've a US mate who had to eventually take his supplier with him to the US to see how others did it

One thing I miss I guess is the odd Sossi Sarni - but near where my wife works we can get the sossies. And as I say - cheese. A German bakery would be nice though. That I do miss - German bread.

Oh no there is something - proper regular and consistent postal deliveries. Restaurants open before 9PM too. 

My problem now is that I've been here so long I miss more when I visit my parents in the UK.


----------



## W1lk1 (Sep 3, 2008)

Are english style sausages easy to buy? 
Whenever ive had a breakfast in spain it has been served with a frankfurter as the sausage.


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

jojo said:


> Just out of interest, I've had some friends staying with me recently and they're English, but retired to the South of France 5 years ago where they cant get many english goods at all. They absolutely loved it here cos they could get all there "English compforts" here - they spent most of their time down in Benalmadena having fish n chips, sunday roasts, british papers, british tv, quiz nites, bingo, conversations in their native language........ Sad pair!!!!! They're now planning to rent a small appartment in Benalmadena for a couple of months in the winter, just so they can have some nostalgia - they dont wanna go back to the UK cos its too cold and depressing!
> 
> Jo


I will have you know Jo that today the rain is quite warm in Blighty.


----------



## EP GAZZ (Aug 26, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> I didn't miss very much from home when I was living in Spain. As Stravinsky says, no need for Starbucks (crap coffee IMO) and most products are as good if not better (hail Mercadona!)
> 
> The only gripe I have is finding decent fitting feminine bra's......but we've covered that area before......ahem....


Caribou far better than Starbucks.

I find living here in USA I only miss good curries.

So going to Spain and having all the ex pat things from Engalnd I suppose will matter far less to us as we have been away too long.

Will be nice to watch the football again instead of at 6.45 and 9am.
If of course you can find a TV system thats operating to see it on


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

crookesey said:


> I will have you know Jo that today the rain is quite warm in Blighty.


Thats not what I've heard Crookesey, my OH is over in the UK working this week and he said it was f****** freezing, wet, cold and windy this morning. As it happens, it rained here earlier, for about 30 seconds - if that! Then it stopped and the sun came out. Its been lovely all afternoon!! My son was so excited by seeing the rain, he ran outside and just stood in it - and then it stopped!

Jo


----------



## EP GAZZ (Aug 26, 2008)

jojo said:


> Thats not what I've heard Crookesey, my OH is over in the UK working this week and he said it was f****** freezing, wet, cold and windy this morning. As it happens, it rained here earlier, for about 30 seconds - if that! Then it stopped and the sun came out. Its been lovely all afternoon!! My son was so excited by seeing the rain, he ran outside and just stood in it - and then it stopped!
> 
> Jo


Well my mate is flying over tomorrow from UK said weather on South Coast was crap raining and cold.

He was surprised when I said we had hit a cold spell as normally it should be around 25 c this time of year but its down at 21-23 c for the weekend his response was 'I will pack my shorts'.

God knows what he would have done in July when it was around 35 c


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Temp here in deepest darkest Wiltshire is hovering around 20c, it's just rained and I have the blow heater on to keep warm! :0


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

EP GAZZ said:


> Well my mate is flying over tomorrow from UK said weather on South Coast was crap raining and cold.
> 
> He was surprised when I said we had hit a cold spell as normally it should be around 25 c this time of year but its down at 21-23 c for the weekend his response was 'I will pack my shorts'.
> 
> God knows what he would have done in July when it was around 35 c


35???? and the rest!! My OH is on the south Coast, he has a shop in Southampton and our UK house is in Worthing and he said it was absolutely horrendous all last night and this morning

Jo


----------



## EP GAZZ (Aug 26, 2008)

jojo said:


> 35???? and the rest!! My OH is on the south Coast, he has a shop in Southampton and our UK house is in Worthing and he said it was absolutely horrendous all last night and this morning
> 
> Jo


Jo jo when is 95-100f here in MN it comes with very,very high humidity so heat index is usually way over 100f.

Sorry your husband has a shop with the scummers


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

EP GAZZ said:


> Sorry your husband has a shop with the scummers


Dont apologise it makes a lot of money!!!

Jo


----------



## EP GAZZ (Aug 26, 2008)

jojo said:


> Dont apologise it makes a lot of money!!!
> 
> Jo


Equine products

It must make for an interesting life splitting your time between two places


----------

